# Seedlings



## Leroythegoodboy (May 22, 2021)

New Sprouts from MSNL  




__





						Buy Quality Marijuana Seeds from MSNL - Plus Free Cannabis Seeds
					

Buy Marijuana Seeds (cannabis seeds) from MSNL. Find most popular strains of Weed/Marijuana seeds at the best price. Fast Delivery! Buy now!




					www.marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

Good start, now lets see what you can turn them into.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 22, 2021)

Yes. In week one of flowering. Starting to see some pistols


----------



## Growdude (May 23, 2021)

Damm that was fast


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Growdude said:


> Damm that was fast


Wow Look at the new guy Grow
Go Leroy grow.....................................


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Lol. I know right.  One week into 12/12 now


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Question for you pros- while I was feeding yesterday outside i caught a few of the gnat/flies on the stems and flying around near the soil. I shook them out and did my best to make sure they were gone when I brought them in. Is there a pesticide yall recommend? Ideally I would like to not use any. Thanks.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Growdude said:


> Damm that was fast


Haha different batch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Question for you pros- while I was feeding yesterday outside i caught a few of the gnat/flies on the stems and flying around near the soil. I shook them out and did my best to make sure they were gone when I brought them in. Is there a pesticide yall recommend? Ideally I would like to not use any. Thanks.


Link for some ideas
DE as a top layer coat keeps them away once killed off








						Fungus gnats on marijuana plants
					

Fungus gnats on marijuana plants




					www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Link for some ideas
> DE as a top layer coat keeps them away once killed off
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. Sticky tape and venus fly trap it is!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Link for some ideas
> DE as a top layer coat keeps them away once killed off
> 
> 
> ...


Got some neem oil as well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Got some neem oil as well.


Hold off on the neem oil until someone else can chime in
I don't like to use it, Had bad time with it once and now I shy away.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Interesting... ive read mixed reviews as well


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2021)

I dont like it either.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Damn! For the most part, it seems like a good solution. But have read it can alter flavor and possibly lead to throwing up, as it does to the insects


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Hoping my soil is not infested. Hesitant to bring them back outside, may leave in tent perma now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Fungus Gnats are a pain in the butt, and they can damage plants too!

Get rid of them by using Mosquito Dunks





The Dunk kills the damaging little gnats before they ever start flying. Once the cycle is broken with Dunk, then no more adults! No more breeding.
Look into using the dunks disolved in water


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 23, 2021)

Thats awesome, ordering some dunks now thank you! And you would just put them inside a bowl of water inside and outside?


----------



## yooper420 (May 24, 2021)

Myself, I water from the bottom only. This leaves the top inch or 2 dry, which will kill the gnats as they crawl thru it. In 9 years of growing in my garage I have NEVER had any issues with bugs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Yoopers is correct knats are most likely a problem when you keep soil too wet all the time , I agree with water from below if you can . I have a very bad back so thats out for me.
But the stickys work for adult flyers, and the Dunks are use in the water 1/4 dunk  per gal . should start to break their life cycle.
Also add 1/4 of DE over top of your soil , it will cut them apart as they climb up and out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Watch this


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yoopers is correct knats are most likely a problem when you keep soil too wet all the time , I agree with water from below if you can . I have a very bad back so thats out for me.
> But the stickys work for adult flyers, and the Dunks are use in the water 1/4 dunk  per gal . should start to break their life cycle.
> Also add 1/4 of DE over top of your soil , it will cut them apart as they climb up and out.


Thanks fellas- will do. Not advanced enough to set up bottom feed given set up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Watch that video it will explain some things


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Gnats are not the end of the world
Are you allowing the soil to dry out after each watering.
Learn to judge the dry weight of your plant by lifting with one hand when dry and again after watering, water when the pot feels light again.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 24, 2021)

I was, but just switched to 3 gallon pots now and flowering mode so still trying to nail down the watering amounts and timing. Any advice? About a foot tall maybe more now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Hard to say plants will drink different amounts at diff stages of their cycles.
every 3 days maybe even 4. You will see a big uptake in flower .
3gals pots so you are prob seeing run off in lower trays after 1/2 gal or more?
I water until I see run off then I vac up the extra with my shop vac and leave em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

keep doing what your doing they look fine , deal with the gnat problem  for now.


----------



## BigJer (May 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hard to say plants will drink different amounts at diff stages of their cycles.
> every 3 days maybe even 4. You will see a big uptake in flower .
> 3gals pots so you are prob seeing run off in lower trays after 1/2 gal or more?
> I water until I see run off then I vac up the extra with my shop vac and leave em.


Shop Vac...........................LMAO


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Shop Vac...........................LMAO


I don't do it all the time , only until I find up how much water the pot will uptake until comes out into drain pan, then I vac it up, only the water silly.
Lots of coco growers do it all the time, I did it every time I watered in coco if doing a PH or PPM reading of my runoff.


----------



## BigJer (May 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I don't do it all the time , only until I find up how much water the pot will uptake until comes out into drain pan, then I vac it up, only the water silly.
> Lots of coco growers do it all the time, I did it every time I watered in coco if doing a PH or PPM reading of my runoff.


Just poking. I am trying to teach my wife how to trim and I think she uses a Ginzu Knife!! Thank goodness for the watering trays, it will make it much easier. I have to take a little vacuum and do the same thing. Just easier with all the tie downs for the branches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

BigJer said:


> Just poking. I am trying to teach my wife how to trim and I think she uses a Ginzu Knife!! Thank goodness for the watering trays, it will make it much easier. I have to take a little vacuum and do the same thing. Just easier with all the tie downs for the branches


Here I was thinking someone thinks Im Crazy
Which they say may be true LOL


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 25, 2021)

Thanks man. Check it out!! Im seeing 2 females so far, then a make correct?


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 25, 2021)

More of the male I believe


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 25, 2021)

Some of these pistol hairs have me questioning myself


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Watch this



I bought these and are using them now


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

I see females. Give it some time. You will know if you see balls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

AGREE^^


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

Wow ok. I thought those were balls


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

Yall may be right lolll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Watch Pic number 3 could be hemi (male and female)



 This has both sexes


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Nope. Those will be pistols. Positive energy going to the pistols.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Watch Pic number 3 could be hemi (male and female)
> View attachment 273414
> This has both sexes


I think it is man. Because of this. Same plant haha. Would you separate the hemi from the others? I already have as you can see. Also- it makes sense since this is the tallest. When it was small the wind made it’s stem break, but jt healed. Heard that can cause hemi.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Check out this site








						How to Tell Sex of Cannabis Plants (with Pictures) | Grow Weed Easy
					

Learn how to find tiny pre-flowers at the base of each leaf to determine the sex of your plant in the vegetative stage (at only 3-6 weeks from germination)!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

It’s staying separate but will know soon if its hemi or all make. The other 3 honestky need the space in the tent. They’re much thicker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> It’s staying separate but will know soon if its hemi or all make. The other 3 honestky need the space in the tent. They’re much thicker


If the balls break open that pollen will travel every where on you and in the air.
If you see only a few balls pick them off.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If the balls break open that pollen will travel every where on you and in the air.
> If you see only a few balls pick them off.


Going to do that. Because I’m also seeing a lot of pistols


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Those balls may not be balls so be careful pulling off things your not sure of.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

Yea I read more into the article. May wait a few more days.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 26, 2021)

Meanwhile these aren’t looking bad


----------



## BigJer (May 27, 2021)

Best example I have.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 28, 2021)

Thanks @BigJer these are on the same plant. Any thoughts? Almost 2 weeks into flower


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 28, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Thanks @BigJer these are on the same plant. Any thoughts? Almost 2 weeks into flower


@WeedHopper @ROSTERMAN


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

I see a few that might be balls but its hard to tell.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys if you havent voted please go vote on the Bud Of The Month thread. Thanks.

(6) MAY'S BUD OF THE MONTH - Be there or be square, ya hosers | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## BigJer (May 29, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> @WeedHopper @ROSTERMAN


This is my opinion but #1 is a female and 2 and 3 are boys for sho. I would, if you only have 3 plants going, put 2 of them together and get the seeds if anything and it still smokable or screw it let em have a threesome!!


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 29, 2021)

BigJer said:


> This is my opinion but #1 is a female and 2 and 3 are boys for sho. I would, if you only have 3 plants going, put 2 of them together and get the seeds if anything and it still smokable or screw it let em have a threesome!!


Those pics are from the same plant lol it’s this one and I plucked the balls. I think its a herm due to possible drastic temp change


----------



## BigJer (May 29, 2021)

Yea you don't want those seeds


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (May 29, 2021)

The dunks seem to be helping


----------

